# Warum hört ihr eure Musik?



## Thoor (12. Januar 2008)

Ich wollt mal fragen warum ihr eure Musik höhrt, zb warum höhre ich Metal?

Grund ist ganz einfach,wenn ich Metal höhre wie Zb Lordi dann hab ich gleich Lust 10 mal ums Haus zu renne ich würd am liebsten meine E Gitarre nehmen und mitrocken das reisst mich richtig mit, immer wenn ich Metal höhre wackle ich den Tackt oder sonst irgendwie, und das schafft kein oder nur wenig Hip Hop.

Nun seit ihr dran warum hört ihr EURE Musik?(Pls KEIN flame von wegen Ey scheiss Hip Hop oder sonst was es ist KEIN VERGLEICH WELCHE MUSIK DIE BESTE IST NUR DER GRUND WAURM IHR EURE MUSIK HÖHRT)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grund ist ganz einfach,wenn ich Metal höhre wie Zb Lordi dann hab ich gleich Lust 10 mal ums Haus zu renne ich würd am liebsten meine E Gitarre nehmen und mitrocken das reisst mich richtig mit, immer wenn ich Metal höhre wackle ich den Tackt oder sonst irgendwie, und das schafft kein oder nur wenig Hip Hop.




Kaum was hinzuzufügen.
Weil mich iron Maiden einfach packt und weil HammerFall mich in ihre Mythen  reinspinnt.

Ganz nebenbei: hören.
Ohne zweites h. Also nicht höhren^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Januar 2008)

Hmm da haben wir aber ein Problem mit mir...................Ich bin was Musik angeht offen für alles^^

Also ich höre deutschen HipHop(Äi-Tiem, Samy Deluxe, Specialist, Microphone Mafia), Rock(Heavy Metal, Punk usw), Techno(;Trance, Goa), Synthesizer(Jean Michel Jarre), deutsche Musik(Grönemeyer, Westernhagen, Reim, Kunze usw), Klassik.....ach und vieles, vieles mehr......und der einzigste Grund ist ...Ich bin ein Musik Junkie...Laut meiner Mutter schon im Mutterleib gerne Musik gehört udn das hat sich die ganzen 25 jahre so durchgezogen....Und wird es auch immer so bleiben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..Also ich höre die Musik die mir gefällt und mich mit zieht...Es gibt für mich sogut wie keine Grenze....(ein paar gibt es aber die will ich jetzt net nennen ..denke das diese bekannt seinmüssten[i sag nur Tokio Hotel und so en Mist])...........Naja um zum Punkt zu kommen...ich höre mir die Musik an auf dich in dem Moment Lust habe...Jetzt ist es gerade der Soundtrack vom Film Bloodsport 1..und denke das ich danach Pink Floyd anmache^^

Naja i hoffe auf eine nette und friedliche Diskussion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (12. Januar 2008)

Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
> Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
> Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
> Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.


Auch sehr Gute Begründung vor allem das 2. und das 4. find ich^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
> Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
> Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
> Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.



Genau das, sind die Gründe warum ich meine Musik höre!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

<3 Isegrim!


----------



## Zorkal (12. Januar 2008)

Erstmal Isegrims Gründe und...
wenn ich zum Beispiel "Helicopter" von Bloc Party spiele macht mir alles nochmal soviel Spaß,die Texte sprechen mir zum Teil aus der Seele und ich finde den Stil von Bloc Party/Maximo Park/Editors usw. einfach brilliant.
Ich höre grade "Love will tear us apart" von Joy Divison, das Lied hat diese wunderbare melancholische Stimmung.


----------



## Nolamé (12. Januar 2008)

Ich höre Musik, weil ich mit bestimmten Liedern etwas verbinde, weil sie mich an etwas erinnern, weil sie glücklich oder traurig machen. 
Wenn ich selbst meine Gefühle nicht mehr beschreiben kann, höre ich Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Januar 2008)

Isegrim sagts...

Texte sprechen mir aus der Seele. Nur als Beispiel nenn ich mal Trivium - Dying in your arms (siehe Signatur 3tes Zitat). Einfach ein hammer Text der, wie Ise auch schon gesagt hat, einfach zu meiner zur zeitigen Situation passt und meine Stimmung verstärkt. 

Ich bin ein Mensch, der *sehr* auf Texte achtet. Und gerade bei Metal wird das alles durch sehr harte Gittarengriffs und dicke Basedrums unterstützt und überliefert. 

*Darum* höre ich Musik, speziell Metal, in meinem Falle.


----------



## Zorkal (13. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Isegrim sagts...
> 
> Texte sprechen mir aus der Seele. Nur als Beispiel nenn ich mal Trivium - Dying in your arms (siehe Signatur 3tes Zitat). Einfach ein hammer Text der, wie Ise auch schon gesagt hat, einfach zu meiner zur zeitigen Situation passt und meine Stimmung verstärkt.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich schlecht drauf bin höre ich Editors 
Herrliche Stimme hat der Sänger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Ich höre "meine" Musik weil sie mir gefällt.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*sic sehr klein macht bei den harten jungs hier" inextremo,subway to sally,rammstein ect


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Es geht nicht drum, welche Bands man hört, sondern warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ups..
also ich höre sie weil mir die texte gefallen.
manch ein lied eine schöne melodie hat.
habt nachsicht... ich werde mich beim lesen der treadnamen bessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Ich höre meine Musik,
weil ich Emotionen manchmal nicht ausdrücken kann,
oder an bestimmte dinge nicht erinnert werden will
und ich sie damit.. ja im warsten sinne des wortes
wegpusten kann.
Die Musik kann mich aufbauen oder nachdenklich machen,
ich kann mich also selbst manipulieren

und darum höre ich meine Musik!


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (13. Januar 2008)

Wie die meisten schon schrieben: Um eine Gefühlswelt auszudrücken.

Was halt mMn gefehlt hat oder zumindest bei mir noch ist: Musik drückt eine Sehnsucht aus, einen Wunsch, einen Traum, den man schlafend nicht fähig ist zu träumen.

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen luzidem Träumen und Musik ist der, dass ich bei der Musik wach bin. 
Es erfüllt sich kein Traum, aber man träumt von Erfüllung!

Edith will hinzufügen, dass ich von (in erster Linie Black) Metal spreche!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Da ich hier noch keinen vollkommen sinnvolle Beitrag abgelassen habe, geb ich es genau zum besten:

Bei mir kommt es auf die momentane Stimmung an. Wenn ich traurig bin, schalte ich etwas ruhiges an. Wenn ich gut drauf bin, oder wütend, dann mache ich etwas schnelles an.

Diese Herangehendweise führt oft dazu, dass ich zu stark in meinen Emotionen versinke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso bei bestimmten Bands entwickelt mein Gehirn Gefühle. Insbesondere mit Iron Maiden (Keine Ahnung warum gerade bei denen) tauche plötzlich Gefühle auf, die sonst bei nichts anderem da sind.
Das Gefühl, an einem Ort zu sein wo niemand ist, oder ganz plötzlich in einer anderen Zeit zu stecken.

Bei Iron Maiden sehe ich seltsamer Weise keine Bilder. Aber meine Gefühle überschlagen sich - im positiven Sinne.


Naja - Ist sehr seltsam. ;>


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bei Iron Maiden sehe ich seltsamer Weise keine Bilder. Aber meine Gefühle überschlagen sich - im positiven Sinne.
> Naja - Ist sehr seltsam. ;>



Schon seltsam, bei "bringing your daughter to the slaughter" siehst du keine Bilder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tztztz

Der Titel dieses Liedes ist wohl so sinnfrei wie meine Frage, aber ich wollt auch mal sinnfrei schreiben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Siehste, sinnfrei schreiben ist wie ne Sucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei einigen englischsprachigen Bands achte ich nicht auf den Text sondern auf die Zusammenwirkung von Musik und Gesang. Da kann der auch von Rechtsradikalismus singen. Wenn ich es nicht verstehe, mir aber der Klang gefällt, höre ich es dennoch.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, da pflichte ich dir bei. Anderenfalls würde ich mir bei allen Black Metal Liedern, deren Text ich nicht rausgesucht habe, ins Bein schiessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (17. Januar 2008)

Hmmm... interessantes Thema... musste ich doch glatt mal nachgrübeln

Zum Tanzen höre ich EBM, Industrial und ähnliches, einfach weil ich die Beats in meinem Körper spüren kann, die Melodien (jaaa - die gibts^^) mich beflügeln und die passenden Bewegungen dann von selbst kommen.
In ruhigeren Momenten dann eher Musik, bei der mir die Texte viel bedeuten, weil sie mich an Erlebtes erinnern oder meine Gefühle spiegeln, z.b. Samsas Traum oder die alten ruhigen Sachen von Leaether Strip oder :Wumpscut: (Angel... seufz...^^).
Gelegentlich höre ich dann auch noch Queen (haut voll aus meinem sonstigen Geschmack raus, aber muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), weil die Lieder unglaublich bombastisch komponiert sind, die Texte sehr spannend sind und ich mit der Musik aufgewachsen bin.

Aber ist echt mal ne Sache über die man nachdenken sollte... und es viel zu selten tut^^


----------



## kaldorei (26. Januar 2008)

Sry, aber die Antwort geht jetzt nicht anders LOL (sinnfrei muss auch mal sein)...

Warum höre ich meine Musik? Wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil

a) ich nicht taub bin
b) man sie nicht lesen oder
c) essen kann...

Aber mal im Ernst:

d) weil sie mir gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

ich höre meine Musik,weil sie meine Stimmung ausdrückt,ich mal das Leben und so vergessen kann.Die meisten Lieder höre ich allerdings nicht wegen den Texten sondern wegen der Melodie,weil sie für mich am meisten ausdrückt.Ich verstehe zwar die Texte...aber für mich sind sie meistens nebensache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (26. Januar 2008)

Ich höre meine Musik, weil man meiner Meinung nach zu nichts Anderem so toll feiern kann. Und wenn ich sie zu Hause höre, erinnern mich bestimmte Tracks an bestimmte Partys.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Ich höre meine Musik, weil man meiner Meinung nach zu nichts Anderem so toll feiern kann. Und wenn ich sie zu Hause höre, erinnern mich bestimmte Tracks an bestimmte Partys.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, da muss ich zustimmen. Ich habe mal eine ganze weile Iron Maiden beim WoW daddeln gehört.
Und ein paar Wochen lang, wenn ich Iron Maiden gehört hab, musste ich an WoW denken. <.<

Komischerweise nur bei Iron Maiden. Wenn ich was anderes gehört habe, war es nicht so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Januar 2008)

Ich höre Metal weil ich mich damit identifizieren kann.

Ich lege aber auch viel Wert auf Text...weil wenn der Text gut ist,man in eine ganze andere Welt hineiversetzt wird,wenn man sich auf das Lied einlässt.

Manchmal erfährt man von den Texten auch geschichtliche Sachen und das sind die Hauptgründe warum ich Musik höre und mache.

Außerdem lebe ich die Musik in meinem Kleidungsstil aus...









WACKEN


----------



## CelticBastard (28. Januar 2008)

Ich höre die musik die ich höre weil ich gerne höre wie sie klingt!


----------



## Worry (28. Januar 2008)

Ich höre durch die Bank alles.
Grund: Wieso sollte ich mich einschränken? Musik hilft abzuschalten, loszulassen- seine eigenen Gefühle-
ehrlich zu leben und den Geist zu entspannen, zu lockern, frei zu machen.
Ich denke, dass sind meine zentralen Gedanken dazu.

P.S.: Ich höre gerade Musik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (28. Januar 2008)

ich hör drei verschiedene richtungen musik, kommt immer drauf an wie ich drauf bin.

meißtens hör ich kanaken rap, ab und zu auch langsamere lieder die einfach gut klingen und manchmal auch tracks in muttersprache, wobei ich diese eher selten höre

ich hör musik weils sonst am pc ziemlich langweilig wird, hab so gut wie nie nebenbei tv laufen..


----------



## Potpourri (28. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
> Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
> Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
> Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.



Muss es einfach nochmal Zitiern..genau deshalb höre und liebe ich "meine" Musik.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

weil mir die musik passt die ich höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber beim zocken macht es einfach nicht mehr spass als im bg zu sein 2 healer zu haben und dann breaking me down von soil zu hören ;D


----------



## Phreez (29. Januar 2008)

mir ist metal eigentlich am liebesten, da kann man in wow so richtig schon abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

weil sie mich und meine leben wiederspiegelt --- 

hört doch selbst !!!   

Thronti´s Lieblingslied


----------



## Maxvillev (30. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> weil sie mich und meine leben wiederspiegelt ---
> 
> hört doch selbst !!!
> 
> Thronti´s Lieblingslied





Die Ärzte helfen bei WOW am besten weiter, ist zu empfehlen, beim zocken jeden einzelnen Track abgespielt.
Und wenns gar net mehr geht, dann pack ich die Onkelz aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

Utada Hikaru-Simple and clean 
Utada Hikaru-Sanctuary
ich liebe diese musik weil sie unheimlich entspannt und super fur pvp finde ich


----------



## Valanihirae (30. Januar 2008)

Huhu erstmal, 

für mich ists schwer in Worte zu fassen, was meine Musik mir bedeutet. (In meinem Falle der Black Metal.) Wenn ich z.B. Dunkelheit von Burzum höre, schlummert da was in meinem Brustkorp und am liebsten würde ich vor Freude losweinen. Ein ziemlich schönes Gefühl, dass ich nur beim Metal fühlen kann. Außerdem höre ich gerne Melancholisches, weil ich dadurch meine eigenen Gefühle und Erlebnisse besser verarbeiten kann. Noch ein weiterer Grund für mich sind die Texte und die Geschichten und Mythen, die manche Bands in ihren Liedern wiederholen. Manche Lieder von z.B. The Vision Bleak reißen mich so sehr mit, dass ich anfange zu träumen und dass ich mich genau in die Geschichte einfinden kann.

Das sind für mich die Gründe, wieso meine Musik, sei es der Mainstream, der Metal oder sonst eine musikalische Richtung, für mich die einzig richtige ist.


----------



## Theroas (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hör gerne Konzeptalben, da sie meist eine Geschichte erzählen.
Wenn man sich in diese reindenkt, dann ist das besser als jeder Film.

z.B. war ich deshalb von Steven Spielbergs Krieg der Welten enttäuscht,
weil ich das schon lange daher kannt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
> Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
> Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
> Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.


weil Musik mich mitreißt mich auf eine Reise in ferne Welten mitnimmt aber mir auch Geborgenheit und Frieden gibt weil sie mich auf den Teppich zurückbringt aber auch fliegen lässt.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Du Nekromant, du! oÔ


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Ich höre meine Musik weil ich 

- schnelle, harte Gitarren mag
- auch sehr auf die Texte achte (sei es was aus Mythologie (beim Viking und Folk), Politik (z.b. HsB oder Ektomorf)
- oder um einfach Aggressionen raus zulassen (dann so Richtung Debauchery)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich höre meine Musik weil ich
> 
> - schnelle, harte Gitarren mag
> - auch sehr auf die Texte achte (sei es was aus Mythologie (beim Viking und Folk), Politik (z.b. HsB oder Ektomorf)
> - oder um einfach Aggressionen raus zulassen (dann so Richtung Debauchery)


^^ oh ja 3 mal /100% sign


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Weil ich, wenn ich meine Musik höre, ganz neue Stimmungen erreiche


----------



## Todesschleicher (25. August 2008)

Wie soll man etwas beschreiben, was nicht zu beschreiben ist? Fragt afrikanische Stämme, warum sie sich am ganzen Körper zerschneiden, ohne Schmerz zu spüren, nachdem sie sich in Trance getanzt haben.
Bei so einer Frage könnte man auch gleich fragen, warum der Mensch sich bei einem offenen Feuer so wohl fühlt.
Oder warum der Geruch von frischem Gemüse oder gebratenem Fleisch die Laune eines Menschen unheinlich steigert.

Die Musik ist einfach in irgendetwas gespeichert...ob man es jetzt Seele oder sonst etwas nennt, ist relativ egal...

Naja...warum höre ich meine Musik?

Weil die Melodien Schweißausbrüche auslösen können und Kälteschauer über den Rücken jagen können.
Weil mein ganzer Körper sich im Takt bewegt, als würde er nur noch durch ihn gesteuert.
Weil die Stimmen der Sänger mich erzittern lassen oder auch vor Herzensfreude jauchzen lassen.
Weil ich ganz ruhig dastehen kann, in mir gelöst und sorgenlos, und im anderen Moment wie durchgedreht durch die Gegend springe und anderen meinen Ellenbogen in die Seite ramme, nur weil das Lied und die Melodie gewechselt hat.
Weil nichts mir so sehr helfen kann, Frieden zu finden, neue Perspektiven zu finden, Verständnis zu haben oder intolerant zu werden, Einstellungen zu überdenken, mein Leben in den Griff zu bekommen usw. als die Musik die ich höre...

Und das ist nunmal meist Metal oder Punk...oder auch Pop...oder Techno...oder HipHop...oder klassische Musik...

Es ist die Musik, die mein Leben bestimmt...

Und nein, ich stehe nicht unter Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich philosophiere einfach vor mich hin...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

amen!


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2008)

Ich hör sie weil sie mir gefällt, ganz einfach ^^


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

Weil Hardcore & Jumpstyle > Metal kk ?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Weil Hardcore & Jumpstyle > Metal kk ?


deine antwort war leider die unqualifizierteste von allen in diesem threat -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

WEil ich mitsingen kann
und ich so toll bin im mitsingen und mitschunkeln höhre kiene musik wo ich net mitsingen aknn also kein dethmetal.
das ist für mich schrott für mich mus Musik Klanglich gut sein Metal mag ich auch deshalb weils mal beim PvP derbst aggro aufbaut und beim sport machen auch Optimal.


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weil die Musiker Ähnliches aussprechen und singen, was ich denke.
> Weil sich ihr Klang so anfühlt, als hätte man meine Seele auf eine Gitarre gespannt.
> Weil sie die Stimmung, in der ich bin, verstärkt.
> Und weil sie Bilder in meinem Kopf malt.


ich koennte das was ich denke nicht so gut ausdruecken aber genau das dachte ich


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

@kamui: bei deathmetal kann man auch mitsingen!^^


----------



## Alion (26. August 2008)

Kurze Antwort, grosser sinn:
Weil sie mir gefällt.


----------



## Kangrim (26. August 2008)

Hmm warum höre ich Rock / Punk Rock? Hmm ich weiß nicht...Irgendwie fühl ich mich dann motivierter. Wenn ich kein bock auf Schule hab mach ich auf dem Schulweg ein bisschem Sum 41 / Rise Against an und schon denk ich mir ach scheiß drauf das schaff ich schon.


----------



## -Therion- (26. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> WEil ich mitsingen kann
> und ich so toll bin im mitsingen und mitschunkeln höhre kiene musik wo ich net mitsingen aknn also kein dethmetal.
> das ist für mich schrott für mich mus Musik Klanglich gut sein Metal mag ich auch deshalb weils mal beim PvP derbst aggro aufbaut und beim sport machen auch Optimal.



Wenn ich mir "Die Amigos" reinzieh, dann lass ich mit meiner Aggro den BG Realmpool  Server abstürzen.


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

1. Weil ich Gitarren und Schlacgzeug mag
2. Weil ich schnelle Musik mag
3. Weil sie mich aufbaut



System of a Down 4 president 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Weil Hardcore & Jumpstyle > Metal kk ?



Dein Avatar gehört zum Hardcore vom Punk, nicht zu dem Hardcore - wie er bei euch definiert wird.

@Topic:
Weilsch mich mit identifizieren kann.


----------



## raselius (28. August 2008)

gute frage eigentlich...

wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich mich damit identifizieren kann, denkt sicher wieder einer, dass ich meine Nachbarschaft mit einem Panzer überolle, nur weil ich bolt thrower höre.
wenn ich sage, dass ich Eisregen höre, behauptet sicher einer, dass ich ein Kannibale bin.
wenn ich sage, dass ich vital remains höre, behauptet sicher einer, dass ich der totale satanist bin.

Ich höre meine Musik einfach weil sie mir gefällt


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dein Avatar gehört zum Hardcore vom Punk, nicht zu dem Hardcore - wie er bei euch definiert wird.
> 
> @Topic:
> Weilsch mich mit identifizieren kann.



Nicht wirklich .. aber wenn du meinst. Selbst wenn es so sein sollte , passt genauso gut auf Hardcore. 


@ Topic

Weil man auf Jumpstyle tanzen kann , auf Metal nicht ;>


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. August 2008)

Weil wenn ich von der Arbeit nach hause komme , erstmal zu nem bösen house/ electro beat abspacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

weil die musik die ich höre meist meine stimmung wiederspiegelt


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich .. aber wenn du meinst. Selbst wenn es so sein sollte , passt genauso gut auf Hardcore.
> 
> 
> @ Topic
> ...



Kennste Pogo? Moshpit? Headbang?

Zu Metal kann man tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von Jumpstyle bekomm ich Kopfweh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2008)

Schlicht und einfach - weil sie mir gefällt. Weil mich die Texte ansprechen, die Riffs und Melodien ergreifen und mich in positive Stimmung versetzen.


----------



## Yuukami (28. August 2008)

mhh warum ich metal höre 
zu hiphop => JEDER voll horst kan beleidigungen ins mikro "sprechen"
zu House und techno im allgemeinen => es ist das gleiche wie bei hexer nur hier werden sounds anstatt der dots auf der tastartur verteilt (gebindet) das mit dem kopf auf der Tastatur rumhämmern bleibt gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Woohooo metal > all xDDD


----------



## phul1 (28. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich .. aber wenn du meinst. Selbst wenn es so sein sollte , passt genauso gut auf Hardcore.
> 
> 
> @ Topic
> ...


Politischer Techno.... zb.: Scooter - How much is the Fish.....
Hier nochmal der Einblick in die politischen Texte von Scooter: "
Transforming the tunes we need your support
if you've got the breath back.
It's the first page of the second chapter!"
Quelle: http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/scooter/howmuchisthefish.html


BTT:
DnB/Breakcore - weil ich keine ganzen Beats mag bzw weils mir einfach gefällt?

PS.: Natürlich kann und sollte auch jeder gegen Rassismus sein aber ich denke mal das Marvelinho schon recht hat mit dem was er sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Scooter ist ja auch bullshit. 

Ich hör eh nur Angerfist - das härtere also ;>


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Scooter ist ja auch bullshit.
> 
> Ich hör eh nur Angerfist - das härtere also ;>



Höre auch ein wenig Techno... Aber Scooter is mir zu poppig.. gefällt mir nicht

Ansonsten halt nur Metal


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

Ich höre was mir gerade gefällt und was mich anspricht. Was das jetzt für einen Musikrichtung ist, ist mir völlig Wurst.


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

*ME.T.A.L* läuft bei mir eigendlich immer. Gerne auch mal das wackenradio hat schöne abwechslungsreiche musik.
Bei Metal egal welche richtung Black, Heavy,....je nach situation kann ichs mit meinen leben in verbindung bringen also immer was passendes dabei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Hauptsächlich höre ich Böhse Onkelz, weil sie einfach richtig gute Texte über das Leben schreiben und je nach Lied meine Stimmung wiederspiegelt.

Wenn ich stattdessen einfach nur etwas lustiges hören will höre ich k.i.z., weil die texte einfach geil sind xD

hmm... ansonsten meist nur irgendwas rockiges^^


----------



## Kangrim (6. September 2008)

Also diese Frage wird sehr gut durch dieses Lied hier beantwortet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxK7xNe7u0w...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## Sc4nn3r (6. September 2008)

HeHe !!

Das is echt ne super Frage !!

Ich höre meist nur Punkrock oder Metal, warum?!

Weil ich einfach auf die Gitarren stehe, oda wenn es mal ein Schlagzeugsolo gibt. Rock oder Metal sprechen einfach am meisten meine Gefühle an. Die haben einfach denn Rythmus drinnen. Wenn ich Slipknot höre würd ich am liebstn mitrockn oda wenn ich Rise Against höre werde ich immer einwenig bedrückt. Rock und Metal haben auch Geschichte und etwas rebellisches, zumindest der Rock!! Ich liebe unter anderem die Texte dich ich im Gegensatz zum Hip Hop eher nicht so mag, wegen dem ganzen Geschimpfe.

Mfg


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

Ich höre Rock / Metal / Techno weil....

Rock weil ich E-Gitarre liebe, das selbe gilt für Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Techno höre ich weil mir der Bass, die Beats gefallen und aber auch die E-Gitarre die es da oft gibt aber stark verzerrt.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vor dem Ganzen HipHop gehört hab, vor allem Deutschen Rap wie Aggro Berlin xD
Da waren die damals so cool da hat jeder den Driss gehört.

Dann zum Glück auf Punk Rock gestoßen und dann halt immer tiefer bis zum Metal.

Und Techno höre ich vllt 1 bis 2 Jahre, weil ein Kumpel von mir das auch gehört hat und ich wohl sehr stark auf fette Bässe stand^^


----------



## Kveld (7. September 2008)

Warum? kurz und knapp: Musik ist mein Lebenselixier! 

'Freunde kommen und gehen, die Liebe zu deiner Musik währt ewig.' Kleine Grundsätze, die viel Kraft ih ihrer Aussage haben.


----------



## PlutoII (7. September 2008)

Ich hör Muse weil sie so schon depressive/verzweifelt-agressive Lieder haben (was musik, texte und gesang angeht).
Ich höre Goa/Trance/DnB weil ich von der komplexität der Lieder und von den sphärischen klängen/harten beats begeistert bin <3
Ich hör KIZ und Eminem weil mir die Texte und die Aggresivität gefallen.
Ich hör Slipknot weil sie so schön verstörend sind aber auch klasse ruhige Lieder machen können.


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

ich höre metal weil es einfach geil ist im game so richtiges "breaking me down" zu hören und so richtig loszulegen

und ich hör techno im zug oder wenn ich innis geh etc weils etwas entspannt find ich.


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

ich hör am liebsten alle richtungen des grindcore (also porn. gore usw.) und death metal, das geprügel beruhigt mich irgendwie und macht mich lockerer noch dazu geben mir die songs kraft die ich brauche um den tag zu überstehen bis ich mich abends endlich wieder ins bett legen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (8. September 2008)

es geht nichts über onkelz und diverse coverbands oder ähnliche newcomerbands oder halt bands die von den onkelz inspiriert wurden, wie broilers, kärbholz, freuwild, 110% etc.

naja ich höre sie halt gerne, da rock über alles geht, deutschrock sowieso und weil die texte einfach göttlich sind sie sind nicht solche kommerzschweine denen es nur ums gold äh geld geht.

ach und wenn das ewige "onkelz = nazis" geflame rumgeht, einfach mal die fresse halten bzw. vater wikipedia lesen oder googlen

MfG


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Weil auch Weiße gute Musik machen können.
Und weil die Melodie toll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2008)

Kveld schrieb:


> Warum? kurz und knapp: Musik ist mein Lebenselixier!
> 
> 'Freunde kommen und gehen, die Liebe zu deiner Musik währt ewig.' Kleine Grundsätze, die viel Kraft ih ihrer Aussage haben.


Amen Amen Amen so ises bei mir auch genau so nur ich konnte es leider nicht so kurz und knackig beschreiben.


----------



## Marvîn (8. September 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grund ist ganz einfach,wenn ich Metal höhre wie Zb Lordi dann hab ich gleich Lust 10 mal ums Haus zu renne ich würd am liebsten meine E Gitarre nehmen und mitrocken das reisst mich richtig mit, immer wenn ich Metal höhre wackle ich den Tackt oder sonst irgendwie, und das schafft kein oder nur wenig Hip Hop.



Sowas von /sign,
bloß mit einem Unterschied, ich spiel manchmal nebenbei aufm Schlagzeug (zum Glück im Zimmer) den Takt nach 
und würde am liebsten mitschreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (8. September 2008)

ich hör eig. alles außer hip hop und so spricht mich net an und jeder vollhorst kann beleidigungen ins mikro sprechen

- ich hör punkrock/metal/numetal etc. weil mir die texte gefallen, wiedergeben wie ich mich fühle und weil sie laut, aggresiv und kreativ  sind
- ich hör techno weil ich den bass und so mag
- ich hör jumpstyle weil´s die geilste partymucke ist und im rausch eh alles geil ist (außer hip hop das kann man sich nicht schön trinken)
- und einmal im jahr hör ich karnevalslieder weil ich in düsseldorf wohne


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

Ich höre die Musik, die ich höre, weil
-ich mich dann mehr auf die Musik konzentriere, als auf das farmen/questen
-ich die texte mag
-weil ich generell englische texte mag
-weil ich musik mag, die nicht von "möchtegern-bands" stammt

mfg


----------

